# Flame moss!!!



## smoq

yes it is.


----------



## C2C

is it easy to take care of?
would it look good as a moss wall or is christmas moss better


----------



## jrs

Flame moss is very easy to grow but wouldn't make a good choice for a wall. The beauty of flame moss is the verticle growth so use that to your advantage.









Christmas or Taiwan moss make the best walls


----------



## CL

Flame moss:








Singapore moss on the ground:








Go with something that doesn't grow vertically for a moss wall, but flame moss might make a cool moss wall


----------



## C2C

hmmm i love the pictures can others please post pictures of how they used flame moss and other types of mosses


----------



## CL




----------



## jrs

I like seeing pics of others tanks as well; helps to give ideas

Flame on the left, fissidens on the right









fissidens trees - the scape didn't work out well for me - got this idea from someone else here.









Singapore wall 









Weeping moss



























closeup flame









erect - I tend to get pearling on my mosses which I find annoying


----------



## CL

WHOA! Awesome!


----------



## jrs

I like this from yours









My biggest problem is trying to have mosses and ground covers in the same tank. How about you?


----------



## CL

Thanks. I hate having more than one type of moss in a tank. They mix together when you trim them and it just makes a mess, at least it seems that way because I'm kinda ocd lol.


----------



## Coltonorr

clwatkins10, 
you have some beautiful tanks there...wow!

This is my flame moss...for some reason it grows very dense and thick.


----------



## crimsonbull57

jrs, those fissidens trees are awesome, thats a really cool idea.


----------



## C2C

jrs said:


> I like seeing pics of others tanks as well; helps to give ideas


yea thats exactly why i like it i need more ideas. whats this plant that the shrimp is on. is that fissiden cause my "fissiden" doesnt look liek that


----------



## 4f1hmi

clwatkins10 said:


> Flame moss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with something that doesn't grow vertically for a moss wall, but flame moss might make a cool moss wall


Am I seeing 3 HOB in your tank? How big is that tank? Are you not getting so much water movement for your shrimps?
You guys have awesome moss tanks. I want one myself.


----------



## Robert H

Both you guys have some awsome moss work going there. Great moss wall.


----------



## Honorable24

How do you guys keep your moss walls intact because mine always grow too thick and then the end of it dies, causing the whole wall to fall apart.


----------



## CL

4f1hmi said:


> Am I seeing 3 HOB in your tank? How big is that tank? Are you not getting so much water movement for your shrimps?
> You guys have awesome moss tanks. I want one myself.


It was a ten galloner. I just had those three filters sitting around and put 'em all on there. It kept junk from settling on my dark sand. I like lots of flow. :flick:

Thanks everyone


----------



## jrs

Yes it is Fissidens fontanus in the pic that has the cherry shrimp

I know there are lots of DIY articles on building moss walls but here is another one that I did.
http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/Constructing_a_Moss_Wall-186748.html

Basically every 3 or 4 months I would take it out of the tank and WHEN IT IS SUBMERGED in a bucket of water I would give it a substantial haircut. The trimmings can be sold or used as seeding for another walll

Also I found that the more water flow (within reason) the less chance of getting any algae


----------



## crimsonbull57

hey jrs, do you think it would be worth taking out my moss wall and redoing it with peacock moss insted of java moss? will it look that much better?


----------



## jrs

If by Java you mean Taxiphyllum barbieri, then yes Peacock would be better although I have never used it in a wall myself.

Java is too long and stringy in its growth patterns to look good.


----------



## Craigthor

CL I love that first picture scape any more info on it?


----------



## A Hill

jrs said:


> erect - I tend to get pearling on my mosses which I find annoying


Just a heads up I'm like 99% sure this is not erect moss and is stringy moss.

-Andrew


----------



## Robert H

Here is some more inspiration from Germany... Flame moss on the left











I am going to be attempting something like this soon. I invested in a special kind of nylon monofilament called "magicians line" that is invisible. It will blend right into the wood or rock without being detected.


----------



## funkyfish

All these are very nice I hope my tank will look like that one day. 
I am in the process of making my G a moss tank for now I got some Taiwan moss, flame moss and java moss. I am planing to get some fisidents and attach it to my manzanita and make a tree out of it. But how do you get moss to make a nice ground cover? Do you attach it to something or what? 
I'm also having trouble with some of my Taiwan moss it starting to get some brown tips and some branches of it turning brown as well I do not know why can anyone shine some light to what I am doing wrong. 
Thanks


----------



## JennaH

funkyfish- i have heard of people using stainless steel mesh for carpeting, i think it sinks?


----------



## roznalos

stainless steel is more dense than water, making it sink.
It works, it also doesn't rust, which is good. A lot of people use it to make moss carpet


----------



## funkyfish

JennaH said:


> funkyfish- i have heard of people using stainless steel mesh for carpeting, i think it sinks?


 


xximanoobxx said:


> stainless steel is more dense than water, making it sink.
> It works, it also doesn't rust, which is good. A lot of people use it to make moss carpet


 
Thanks! 
Is it safe to use with shrimp and snails?


----------



## C2C

is aluminum mesh better than stainless steel


----------



## 4f1hmi

whichever is available. Both of them should be fine and will not rust and good with shrimps and invertz .


----------



## C2C

is there a moss that creeps on rocks like ivy instead of going straight up


----------



## hamsterman

Java moss does that...it seems to grow in all directions. There are plenty of mosses like christmas moss, java moss, taiwan moss, etc. that grow more out than up.


----------



## C2C

ive had java and it grew straight up


----------



## wadesharp

would Fissidens splachnobryoides grow on a sand bottom tank?? or should i have a wall of it??? because i alredy ordered some of that and flame moss(flame moss for rocks and driftwood) but the Fissidens splachnobryoides i dont know if it would grow on the sand bottom or if i should make a wall of it... please help it should be here in a few days


----------



## niptek

anyone want to sell me some flame moss? ill take as much as i can for 6$shipped in an envelope. PM with your paypal thanks.


----------



## peter22stad

hi guys i like the setup

but im looking for grey sand can some one tell me name of the sand pls


----------



## Matthew Gabrielse

I have java moss, I got it free so why not? It's filled in and fluffed up a bit more since I took this picture two weeks ago.


----------



## jts123

STUPID NEWBIE QUESTION ALERT... 

Hey guys, I myself am VERY new to 'planted tank' set ups and am doing all I can to get good advice and ideas for my own 60L community tank.

I was looking at the idea of getting some moss, have found several suppliers on Ebay. I wondered: If I was to purchase a small amount online, and got it established in the tank, will it start to grow/spread out to the extent that I will be able to split it up and restart another colony/patch of moss elsewhere in the tank or other tanks?

Or.. should I buy enough moss initially to cater fully for my intended final quota of moss?

Like I say.. I AM new to this, so really hope my ignorance isn't too annoying. =p

Thanks in advance for ANY helpful responses.

John.


----------



## Lornek8

jts123 said:


> STUPID NEWBIE QUESTION ALERT...
> 
> Hey guys, I myself am VERY new to 'planted tank' set ups and am doing all I can to get good advice and ideas for my own 60L community tank.
> 
> I was looking at the idea of getting some moss, have found several suppliers on Ebay. I wondered: If I was to purchase a small amount online, and got it established in the tank, will it start to grow/spread out to the extent that I will be able to split it up and restart another colony/patch of moss elsewhere in the tank or other tanks?
> 
> Or.. should I buy enough moss initially to cater fully for my intended final quota of moss?
> 
> Like I say.. I AM new to this, so really hope my ignorance isn't too annoying. =p
> 
> Thanks in advance for ANY helpful responses.
> 
> John.


Proabably better to start a new thread than to bump a thread that's 3.5 years old.

Anyway, it depends on how long you are willing to wait and how much moss you eventually want. Most moss portions are 2x2 portions or goflball sized, this isn't particularly a lot. It'll grow but mosses aren't necessarily rampant growers in all situations and flame moss seems to grow more vertical than horizontal.


----------



## Mizuhuman

Wow, this thread just gave me a good idea. I'm going to have flame moss grow and cover my wood-looking decoration. Thanks for digging this up


----------



## jts123

Lornek8 said:


> Proabably better to start a new thread than to bump a thread that's 3.5 years old.
> 
> Anyway, it depends on how long you are willing to wait and how much moss you eventually want. Most moss portions are 2x2 portions or goflball sized, this isn't particularly a lot. It'll grow but mosses aren't necessarily rampant growers in all situations and flame moss seems to grow more vertical than horizontal.


 
First lesson learnt: Consider the age of a thread before expecting much feedback :thumbsup:

Either way, thanks LORNEK8 for your reply. Gives me a starting point to give thought to. :icon_wink


----------



## Mizuhuman

hey jts123

you can start off with java moss. They're tough plants and won't die so easily. Also, they aren't as costly as the other mosses, so if it does die on you, you won't suffer too much lost. Java moss can grow at a nice rate especially if you can give it favorable conditions. 

In my opinion, order as much as you want and then spread them throughout your tank. Afterwards, wait and let them grow.


----------

